# How to fish West Branch?



## phoenyix (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum. 
I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on fishing game fish in West Branch? I have a boat there and have had success catching a lot of bluegill, channel cats, and a few bass, but the pike, eyes, and muskie elude me. If anyone would be willing to give me some tips, techniques, and a spot or two I would be grateful. 

I have been fishing Lake Erie for over twenty five years and have had great success with the game fish there but I guess I'm not as smart as the fish at West Branch.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

All kinds of good reading.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=1072289

I too was skunked yesterday.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no link there??


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Lakes LOW so fish are stuck in open water. Even the weeds are dying! Points and out side bends in the channel work! Try trollin over 15-30fow.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the most luck there in mid-summer using live bait (med. sized minnows, crawlers) on floating jigs behind a bottom-bouncer. I try to find "humpy" areas in the mouths of bays, 16-22 FOW, preferably close to deep weed beds. In doing this my main target are walleye, but I've caught white bass, LM bass, northern pike, crappie & channel cats also. Good luck luck.
Brian


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Must not allow a search link w/o the secret code. 
Type in "West Branch walleye" in the search function.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Now thats strange, the link worked earlier! 

I linked to a great list earlier that you created Mike. :B


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

lots of hours have been spent by lots of people on westbranch to come up empty! It can be a tough lake to fish but I guess when you do have a good day out there it is that much more rewarding! and the fact that you never know what you are going to pull in whether it be a smallie or a musky! I have caught walleye out there bass fishing with lizards! I love that lake!


----------



## phoenyix (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks All for the advise. I will be trying alot of the methods given. One question I do have is about the bottom bouncers. Do I need to have a downrigger set up to use them or can I just use it trolling slowly?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Slow trolling or drifting will do it. Keep the angle of the line into the water tight enough to just be barely toughing the bouncer on the bottom-in other words, don't drag it flat if you can keep from it. If it appears you're fishing straight down, don't worry about it, just use an electric motor to get your speed up a bit. Good drifting wind, problem solved.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you posted any of your Erie experience here?

West Branch is similar to other inland lakes. It has intense fishing/recreational pressure. That makes the bite very shy and hard to figure out. In addition, unlike Erie......there are sweet spots.......and anglers are protective of those sweet spots because sharing them kills them. 

On Erie, fish move constantly, so sweet spots can change daily. There is enough geography....and enough fish....that people can share info without killing the bite no matter how many boats show up.

That is not true on inland lakes.......imo.

NO inland lake will produce results like Erie.

Fish WB from 8p to 3a.......you might do better.

Best of luck and be safe out there.


----------



## phoenyix (Jul 22, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Slow trolling or drifting will do it. Keep the angle of the line into the water tight enough to just be barely toughing the bouncer on the bottom-in other words, don't drag it flat if you can keep from it. If it appears you're fishing straight down, don't worry about it, just use an electric motor to get your speed up a bit. Good drifting wind, problem solved.


Thanks very much. I will be making several bouncers this weekend and try them out.

Again I Thank You


----------



## phoenyix (Jul 22, 2007)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Have you posted any of your Erie experience here?


Ok You want my hot spots on Erie? Here you go. 

I mostly fish the Catawba Is area. My first spot is off the power plant about 500ft to 1/4 mile from the water return outlets. (average size for eyes are 3-6lb) morning through noon. Second spot is 1/4 to 1/2 mile NNE of the Catawba State Park. There is a 3ft drop off the eyes lay in. And third is off Marblehead. troll along the high rock shoreline. The best lures I use are Erie Deries (red head, white body) I switch between 1/2oz, 3/4oz, and 1oz.

There You have it.

Have fun and by all means enjoy


----------



## Rushhhha (Aug 25, 2008)

Fish in july. troll 2mph.with about 60/70 ft. of line out. Deep running silver&blue metalic lures. The lures need not be big, about the same size you have been using in lake erie. Need to get down to within 1to2 ft. from bottom. 15/20 ft. of water.
Fish edges of weed beds. 7 pm. to 11 pm. I caught a 10 muskie using this formula. Good luck.


----------

